# finally got an Allroad...yeeha!



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

Well I picked it up last night, I already have wheels for it & I will be doing the suspension mod to make it go lower this weekend, but I am soo excited to be in this forum I thought I would post up a quick pic while it's still stock


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*









welcome! we need more allroad owners posting stuff... gets kind of dead in here. feel free to read through all the threads here (there aren't many) to get acclimated to what we talk about, what we have done (mod-wise), and whats out here. 
and as always, please join in the discussion! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

thanks, this is what it replaced, it's a '99 Passat:
















and this is my mk2:


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*

I see in our sig it is an '01 that has HP2 front calipers. The allroad is very particular on its wheels, offset clearence is very critical.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_I see in our sig it is an '01 that has HP2 front calipers. The allroad is very particular on its wheels, offset clearence is very critical.

uh oh, I better do a test fit asap








do you know off hand what the standard offset is?


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*

Congrats on the car, if you like a clean front remove the amber reflectors, I was skeptical at first but have no regrets now.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_
uh oh, I better do a test fit asap 
do you know off hand what the standard offset is?

Standard offset is et25. My BBS's are an et32 and I am using a 12mm spacer taking it to an et20. An et 20 will take you out a bit closer to your body (fender/qtr panel). So, a et35 wheel sits very well with a 15mm spacer. You also do not want a staggered wheel set-up (not that that's what you were considering)


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (eurocars)*

cool, thanks for the info


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_You also do not want a staggered wheel set-up (not that that's what you were considering)

i've heard people say this about quattro and not using staggered setups.... but i've never heard _why_.
can you explain what the technological reason is to not run staggered on quattro cars?
thanks!


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

not to open yet another debate on this subject since everyone has their opinion but I can see having a staggered wheel size (as in radius) could be a problem with the quattro system since the front or rears shouldn't be turning at a different speed than the other, but as far as width & offset in my opinion should be fine, considering the quattro system isn't distributed 50/50 anyways, well at least I don't think it is.
but the wheels I have are not a staggered set-up so no matter who is right or wrong I will be safe










_Modified by b5in at 3:09 PM 7-18-2008_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*

I have not read this in any tech sheets or manuals, only what I have heard and been told.
I believe it has to do with the Torsen drive system.
Also heard that you should also stay away fron studded snow tires. They obviously are great in the snow, but as the snow gets harder and ice is there they will start binding which in turn will radiate through the axles and into the Torsen quattro system. 
I am now at, and beyond my own knowledge of the quattro system.
So maybe I am passing on bad information BUT that info has come from some very knowlegable sources. I have chosen to follow they're advice. It has been working so far and YES I am knocking on a large piece of wood right now.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (eurocars)*

me too, I'd rather be safe than sorry


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*

Great purchase...awesome car ! 
Looks very well taken care of. Atlas gray is the perfect color too.
Approaching 130K on ours. 6sp. Maybe 50K with the lowering mod too; 18 front, 15 rear. I plan on keeping this one a long time. Doctor owned mine before me , and he sold it to buy an 05' V8 allroad. 
It so rocks in the winter (and summer). I think I may go dark on the windows and some H-sports now. And seeing the big dished 20s with black centers looks sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a4convert (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*

What do you mean by, "suspension mod to make it go lower"? Do you have a link to a thread that explains this?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (a4convert)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a4convert* »_What do you mean by, "suspension mod to make it go lower"? Do you have a link to a thread that explains this?


Yessir, you can make it go higher if you wanted too, here you go: http://www.allroadfaq.com/howto/suspension.shtml

click on the top link called "402 Mod (lower your allroad with VAG-COM)" It's a PDF file that has step by step instructions, it even has pictures


----------



## a4convert (Jul 7, 2006)

Awesome thanks a lot!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_
Yessir, you can make it go higher if you wanted too, 

has anyone actually done this? i know you can, but wondered if anyone has done that & has pictures.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
has anyone actually done this? i know you can, but wondered if anyone has done that & has pictures.









if i get vag-com by winter i will raise it up for winter. most people just lower it, though.
the "creator" of the 402 mod did post a picture of, what i assume, is higher than 402 because of the name of the photos, "higher." in the series there were also a few that were "lower." so perhaps he vag-commed it higher for a few photos.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (verb.move)*

Anybody know what the name of my color is? It seems a little darker than the silver ones


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

atlas grey


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (verb.move)*

thanks for the pics verb http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i'm thinking that might be cool to do if i feel like rockin it SUV style for awhile.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Is there a write up on where & how to get to the diverter valves, I did it on my old Passat, but I know there's 2 on this car, but where are they & what's the easiest way to get at them so I can replace them with the 710N's, I would go with Forge 007's, but money is a little tight right now so the Audi TT ones should be ok for a couple months right


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_Is there a write up on where & how to get to the diverter valves, I did it on my old Passat, but I know there's 2 on this car, but where are they & what's the easiest way to get at them so I can replace them with the 710N's, I would go with Forge 007's, but money is a little tight right now so the Audi TT ones should be ok for a couple months right









see this pic? 








RIGHT UNDER the removable cover that says "V6 Biturbo" (two plastic screws to remove) are your two DVs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
personally i have APR R1s, but i get honking from them and thus would not reccommend them.










_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 3:16 PM 7-23-2008_


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

so I don't have to jack up the car, take off the bottom cover & get at them laying on my back, man that is awesome, sucks that I have to buy 2 diverters now, but hey, it's much quicker than my old 1.8T








Thanks for the info, I am learning a lot since I am new to the 2.7T, I did all the work on my Passat & GTI myself. I even did a full timing belt, water pump, belts, ect... on my 1.8T which I am gonna have to do pretty soon on this car, but so far I am loving it


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

congrats on the allroad
maybe i missed it, but is it a 6 speed?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_congrats on the allroad
maybe i missed it, but is it a 6 speed?


Thanks








It's a tiptronic, I know most people would rather have the 6-speed, but with Chicago traffic & my wife will drive it sometimes too I am glad it's the tip trans.
Plus I have a mk2 GTI that has a manual trans. for when I get bored


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_
Thanks








It's a tiptronic, I know most people would rather have the 6-speed, but with Chicago traffic & my wife will drive it sometimes too I am glad it's the tip trans.
Plus I have a mk2 GTI that has a manual trans. for when I get bored









that's the way to do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
any modification plans?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_any modification plans?

Funny you should ask that, as soon as I get out of work here in a few minutes I am picking up some 19" RS4's (the older ones) & sometime this week I will be doing the "402" mod
& then as money becomes available:
-Chip (probably APR 93 program since they are the closest)
-DV upgrade (either Forge or just a set of 710N's)
-exhaust (just magnaflow mufflers & tips, nothing too loud, just enough to make some noise, NO fart cans I promise







)
-K&N drop in
-upper hatch spoiler
and call it a day, but I have a wife & 3 kids so it will be a slow process


----------



## perm (Mar 7, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_
Funny you should ask that, as soon as I get out of work here in a few minutes I am picking up some 19" RS4's (the older ones) & sometime this week I will be doing the "402" mod
& then as money becomes available:
-Chip (probably APR 93 program since they are the closest)
-DV upgrade (either Forge or just a set of 710N's)
-exhaust (just magnaflow mufflers & tips, nothing too loud, just enough to make some noise, NO fart cans I promise







)
-K&N drop in
-upper hatch spoiler
and call it a day, but I have a wife & 3 kids so it will be a slow process









wow that sounds just about perfect, and everything i was going to do when i got my car








great taste in mods dude. keep us updated & pics! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Dang seems lately I have been cautioning on a few things.
So here goes again.
I have heard it said the K&N is not a good move for the 2.7T.
It actually gains you nothing and lets in larger particals which can be disastrous to our finicky turbos.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_Dang seems lately I have been cautioning on a few things.
So here goes again.
I have heard it said the K&N is not a good move for the 2.7T.
It actually gains you nothing and lets in larger particals which can be disastrous to our finicky turbos.

Good thing to know, plus that alone will save me money, which is especially good since I just got a CEL








I won't have time to pull the codes until tomorrow...wish me luck


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_
Good thing to know, plus that alone will save me money, which is especially good since I just got a CEL








I won't have time to pull the codes until tomorrow...wish me luck









If you'll do the same? I guess you will so here - "Good Luck"
I am scanning for my CEL code tonight. Threw one the other day, light is out now.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (eurocars)*

Sounds like you have some luck then, mine didn't go away, I was cruisin on the freeway doing about 60mph & poof it popped on. Nothing weird happened, the car didn't even hickup so we'll see








But for good measure...Good Luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (b5in)*

even if the light goes out at least there is still a code logged, so we can scan and see what the problem might be.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (eurocars)*

Well here's the code I pulled: P0421

from what I gather it can be the CATs, a vacuum leak, or oil leakage into the exhaust which means either bad valve guide seals or worn piston rings








I gotta hurry up & take it to the dealer because I am coming up on 80K miles pretty soon


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_Well here's the code I pulled: P0421

from what I gather it can be the CATs, a vacuum leak, or oil leakage into the exhaust which means either bad valve guide seals or worn piston rings








I gotta hurry up & take it to the dealer because I am coming up on 80K miles pretty soon









post the full scan to give us a better idea. the fact you posted just a P-code leads me to believe you don't actually have a VAG-COM then?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

no I don't have a vag-com








good ol Autozone pulled the code for me, I am going by my friends house tonight who has the full vers. Ross-tech, he was gonna do the 402 mod for me, but if I gotta take it to the dealer then I don't want to mess with it just yet


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (b5in)*

if it is the cats, they may be covered under factory warranty - I don't recall the time frame. Think it is 8 years. Check on that before you go just-in-case.
My scan turned out to be O2 sensor - B1, S1.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (eurocars)*

It's a 2001 so it should be under 8 years old & I have 76k miles so it should be covered if it is the CAT, but if it's an o2 how much did you end up paying?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (b5in)*

So being Bank 1 and Sensor 1, that means it is upstream (pre-cat). I will probably Buy a good Bosch one. If you shop around they can be had for about $120. Been told not to by a cheap one. RockAuto.com is about one of the cheapest (mail order). I have not made a purchase yet.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (eurocars)*

So you are gonna do it yourself? Is the pre-cat easy to get to? I remember trying to change mine on my old Passat 1.8T & I couldn't get that effer off


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (b5in)*

That is my plan, although I have not looked for it's location and accessability. Can't be much worse than replacing all three motor mounts on my '87 GTI 16V or the 28mm front sway on my 20 yr old sons '03 GTI 1.8T. Well I hope.
At least the H-sports on the ar were easy.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_That is my plan, although I have not looked for it's location and accessability. Can't be much worse than replacing all three motor mounts on my '87 GTI 16V or the 28mm front sway on my 20 yr old sons '03 GTI 1.8T. Well I hope.
At least the H-sports on the ar were easy.

I have a mk2 GTI 16V as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_
I have a mk2 GTI 16V as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









i would love to get that car as well. then i could join your guys "MkII and an allroad" club.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

How about 2 MkII's? Other is a '91 GLI which I bought new. It is my daily driver. all stock less the H&R sport springs and the Bilstein dampers. My wife drive the GTI as her daily driver, stock too less an H&R cup kit. Oh I also upgraded to the '90-'92 recaro interior, got used to it in the GLI. 2nd owner of the GTI which I bought from a good friend.
Plus 2 MkIV GTI's (1-1.8T and 1-20th)
Now you see why my sig says Mostly VAG - yes there are others, which falls under the "G" for GM.
Yep- I'm a sick bastard.


_Modified by eurocars at 11:28 AM 8-1-2008_


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_My wife drive the GTI as her daily driver, stock too less an H&R cup kit.

Man I can't get my wife to even ride in my GTI, she hates it, like it's my girlfriend on the side or something








What's funny, well not so funny, but it recently has been giving me problems too & it turned out to be the o2 sensor








it is constantly needing something replaced, but I love it soooo much, my wife calls it "Mi corazón" because it's red & when I first got it the CIS system needed to be tweeked so it had the infamous idle surge & she said it was like a heart beat








I think everyone should own a mk2 GTI, GLI, or coupe at least once in their liftime and I am sure if they got rid of it they would miss it


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_
i would love to get that car as well. then i could join your guys "MkII and an allroad" club.
















Shizzz, I'll trade you my mk2 for your wheels


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_
Shizzz, I'll trade you my mk2 for your wheels









How about these "MASItaly Sagittas 19's"
Go here: http://www.allroadfaq.com/cont...shtml
And veiw the Sagittas pic under the 19" size chart.
I know this guy and he'd like to get rid of them. He is now running OE RS4's.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_
Shizzz, I'll trade you my mk2 for your wheels









hah, don't tempt me. i'd do that trade.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Thread jack /// to BabyFood >
Too late to register for Waterwerks - can you save me two parking spots for two allroads next to yours to arrive at 1:00pm?
Ok, sort of kidding but we will be there around 1:00. I am working that day 'til 11:00am and will meet and chase the other owner from Puyallup to Cheney.
Jon


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_Thread jack /// to BabyFood >


Couldn't you have just IM'd him







j/k









Well here goes, there were a total of 5 codes







:

Friday,01,August,2008,21:14:11:55394
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 4Z7 907 551 A
Component and/or Version: 2.7l V6/5VT G02 0001
Software Coding: 06752
Work Shop Code: WSC 42005
Additional Info: WAUYP64B91N036297 AUZ7Z0Y1530706
5 Faults Found:
17887 - Brake Boost Vacuum System: Mechanical Failure
P1479 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17539 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B2 S1: Internal Resistance too High
P1131 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16805 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0421 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16955 - Brake Switch (F): Implausible Signal
P0571 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16815 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 2: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0431 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent

What do you guys think?


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (b5in)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_Couldn't you have just IM'd him







j/k










I guess that might work









_Quote, originally posted by *b5in* »_Well here goes, there were a total of 5 codes







:

Friday,01,August,2008,21:14:11:55394
VAG-COM Version: Release 704.1
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 4Z7 907 551 A
Component and/or Version: 2.7l V6/5VT G02 0001
Software Coding: 06752
Work Shop Code: WSC 42005
Additional Info: WAUYP64B91N036297 AUZ7Z0Y1530706
5 Faults Found:
17887 - Brake Boost Vacuum System: Mechanical Failure
P1479 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17539 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B2 S1: Internal Resistance too High
P1131 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16805 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0421 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16955 - Brake Switch (F): Implausible Signal
P0571 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16815 - Warm Up Catalyst; Bank 2: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0431 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent

What do you guys think?

If car came from a dealer, it my be worth a trip to them and see if they would at least eat some of the labor on repair.
The brake switch is an easy DIY - I'd say it's the one at the pedal
again check to see if the cats are covered.
the O2 is on the opposite side as mine, postion is the same - upstream (pre-cat)
and hopefully just a vacuum leak in a line to the booster.
They are intermittent, did you clear the codes?
Keep in mind, just my .02. I am not a mechanic.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (eurocars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocars* »_Thread jack /// to BabyFood >
Too late to register for Waterwerks - can you save me two parking spots for two allroads next to yours to arrive at 1:00pm?
Ok, sort of kidding but we will be there around 1:00. I am working that day 'til 11:00am and will meet and chase the other owner from Puyallup to Cheney.
Jon
 
i'm actually getting there at 7 a.m. b/c i'm a sponsor & a show organizer.... my car will be parked in the show & shine area. i will not be near my car any part of the day, however, b/c i will be volunteering all over the place. If I wasn't helping with the show we could have rolled in together








But you can find me, i'll be wearing a white visor & a shirt that says "Lower It http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif", we can talk shop








b5n - to echo what Jon is saying seems like you have some issues with the 02 and catalytic converter.... often i have seen one fault leads to a false somewhere else... (i.e. your cat could be bad but the 02 good, but it is getting a bad reading b/c of the cat so the car thinks the sensor is bad as well), or vice versa. Not saying this is the issue in your case, but i have seen that happen. Sounds like you really need to get that thing to a shop. While you could probably do the brake switch, everything else sounds like it would require some diagnostic & troubleshooting capabilities.... and a full tool box.








i would get it to a shop and have them check it out (at least the codes & tell you what exactly they think is wrong with it).


----------



## gbssvcs (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*

Wheel rotational differences with staggered wheels would affect the ABS which I think is the problem; so I'm thinking the quattro may not be affected.


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*

WOOT for euro goodies, oh yeah...euro hatch "thingy" & the stock front bumper actually is a euro bumper with a U.S.bracket "thingy" so as soon as I get some european plates I will have a eurowagon & I can't wait until I have a chance to put my 19" RS4's on







:


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*

where did you get the euro hatch insert, and how much?


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I did it...Ebay!








It was under $100 including shipping. I had to skip lunch a couple days to make up for it since my wife says I have to stop buying car stuff, but I just had to have it & damn it was worth it, don't know when another rare goody like this would come around so I scooped it up








I'll post better pics when I get a chance to put the new shoes on, they have been sitting for almost 2 weeks but I have been too busy to put them on
BTW - I still need to get you that info on the 3rd party warranty don't I, sorry I keep forgetting


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*









i was about to reem you for never returning to that thread








i like that rear blend though... have to look into that. i'd rock a euro plate under my regular plate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
"UBERWAGON"


----------



## b5in (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I am trying to come up with something clever, but all I have so far is:
1. SHAGNWAGN
2. FMLYCRÜZR
3. FMLYROCKT (someone else suggested this)
4. KILRWAGÜN


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: finally got an Allroad...yeeha! (b5in)*

"VERRÜCKT" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

